# Modding ASUS MeeGo Netbook



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 18, 2011)

Modding ASUS MeeGo Netbook . 

Two days ago I purchased a ASUS Meego Netbook..just for internet use..But with Atom single core @1.6ghz , 1 GB ram and 250 GB hdd..it was a real poor experience… 

But I Modded it, so this is the story..
*i39.tinypic.com/2s8683n.jpg
*i42.tinypic.com/303fjtx.jpg

Good Netbook very thin and light weight.. 
First Upgrade the RAM.. there you go  2GB 1333. That’s the MAX this net book can handle.
*i40.tinypic.com/2efrzpi.jpg

Now let’s see what more can be done.. 
For that I have to VOID the WARRANTY.
Cool.. Say bye-bye to the warranty seal…
*i44.tinypic.com/davk.jpg

Bought another Corsair F80 SSD for this…
*i43.tinypic.com/xqc50p.jpg

HDD is out..
*i43.tinypic.com/do9lpi.jpg

But what the hell,, this is a Ultra thin HDD… there is no room for SDD to be installed inside the Netbook..
*i44.tinypic.com/ornhnm.jpg

Don’t worry … Say good bye to SSD Warranty..
I am loving it… … to VOID WARRANTY….
*i41.tinypic.com/ohqn2d.jpg
*i39.tinypic.com/6thhq9.jpg 

Now SSD fits inside the NetBook..
Now question is how netbook will respond to these update… So I have made two videos one of start up and second showing how fast netbook is responding.

Videos ..  


*youtu.be/iBUvvP-BR9s

*youtu.be/Tg1UQZICtFg

I am really happy with the speed ..If I have to scale the overall performance boost for this netbook..i will say 1 for the stock netbook and 10 after the update.. it is now flying in day to day work..like word , excel, internet surfing  ..not more than that.

Thanks 
Rakesh Sharma


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 18, 2011)

Seems to be very exciting. Post those videos ASAP.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 18, 2011)

WTH!!! voiding warranty just like that. but nice modding. for a second i thought you'll swap the Atom single core with a PineTrail based dual core or even water cool it. should be socket compitable unless of course soldered to the board.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2011)

Don't these Netbooks support 1x4GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM modules ???


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 19, 2011)

No this netbook supports 2GB max

Videos ..  


*youtu.be/iBUvvP-BR9s

*youtu.be/Tg1UQZICtFg


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice.. 80GB SSD sounds cool. :w00t:


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Dec 19, 2011)

80 GB is good for Internet surfing and general office work....


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 21, 2011)

^^ some of your tinypic pictures are being deleted or removed. Please re-up so that others can see all the pics.


----------

